# My '64 Firestone winter project - Newbie warning!



## Terry66 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok, so I posted this in another forum, but I wanted to document the build. While I have been a long time cyclist and built up several bikes, this is my first attempt at a vintage bike. Keep in mind that I have no idea what I am doing, so any advice, suggestions, etc are more than welcome. This will most likely be a painfully slow process. 

Anyway....I picked this up on CL here in Dayton for $80. The bike is a 1964 Huffy built Firestone 500 2. I thought the bike was super cool. I am a total gearhead and I thought the Firestone 500 branding "fit". I also thought it was cool as Huffy is right here in my hometown. Here is the bike when I brought her home.






First thing I did was remove the tank and check it out. Seems the battery can cause corrosion, but the tank appears fairly sound. The switch looks clean...not sure about the battery holder. I guess I'll have to test it. I am on the prowl for a headlamp assembly. Need something in decent shape at a reasonable price. Already found one, but I think I can get a better deal. Shoot me a message if you want to unload one. Heck, I might be interested in another bike if it has the light.








The paint isn't bad. Doing some research on how to clean it up. Kind of concerned with the orange surface rust over the decals..




The seat is ok for now, but it is faded and has a tear. I am not too worried about using it if I can't find another.




Rear rack....




It does not have holes on the side for another bar, but as you can see in this pic, the sides flare out where it looks like a bar might have gone?




Chain guard is about like the rest of the paint. Needs cleaned up. Same here with the orange surface rust on the decals.




Here is the worst of the fender rust. I assume going at it with .000 steel wool and WD40 is the way to go? Seems that will do a good job on removing the rust, but won't that add swirls in the finish? Maybe some chrome cleaner/compound?




Here she is as I left her this morning.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome to the Cabe! Firestone's are cool and not real collectible. Yours has incredible graphics that you should try and save. I would think some wax/rubbing compound should make it like new again. These bikes would be for sale at a Firestone dealer. It was probably Huffy made. I have a Deluxe Warrior branded Firestone.


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. I completely went with this bike for what I thought was the coolness of it. Colors, graphics, whitewalls, design, etc. I know it isnt the most collectible of bikes, but I really like it!


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 24, 2011)

Not good....so I tanked both fenders in a oxalic acid dip to remove the rust. The front fender came out perfect, but the back fender is gray with no shine at all. The only shine is where the fender mounted to the rack. I went over it again with .000 steel wool and WD40, but nothing.....great.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 24, 2011)

does it still have Firestone tires ?


----------



## partsguy (Dec 24, 2011)

Terry66 said:


> Not good....so I tanked both fenders in a oxalic acid dip to remove the rust. The front fender came out perfect, but the back fender is gray with no shine at all. The only shine is where the fender mounted to the rack. I went over it again with .000 steel wool and WD40, but nothing.....great.






I was so hoping to find this thread before you did that...I was gonna say the same thing I tell everyone....

*NO. 7 RUBBING COMPOUND!*

Sorry, but it sounds like the chrome plating was stripped. Well, my chromeless friend, you have two options. One, get it rechromed. Two, find another nice replacement. I might recommend option 2. As for the rack not having the bar...well I stand corrected. Bar delete it seems. Back to your cleaning problem... DO NOT use steel wool on those graphics! DON'T USE DISH SOAP ON THE SEAT TUBE OR HEADBADGE DECALS! (whatever  maybe left) In 1963, Huffy started to switch to very delicate decals to replace the metal headbadges and in 1960 or so painted seat tube designs. Those decals are very delicate today and I nearly came within a hair's reach of destroying the seat tube decal on my 1961 Monark. No stencils exist for those, so naturally, when I saw a few white gold specs on my fingers, I almost had a heart attack! A member here advised me to use "Dr. Bronner's soap". As a man, you will need to be spontanous, and go to the make-up section for it. That is where I found mine at Target. Go in with your held tucked into your jacket. LOL!

After buying the soap, dap it on with Q-tips, NO SCRUBBING! Let the soap do the work and rinse with a Q-tip as well and dab dry. I have contemplated clear coating mine.

As for the other designs on the bike, I would use No. 7 & as mentioned above, but not too harsh, now. I would actually use that on everything. The most stubborn rust  on chrome is best tackled with some scrubbing pads from the kitchen and water. Your wife may make you sleep on the couch, but it works! I will surface my most recent build thread for you look at for reference, it is in the middleweights section. But we also have our resto tips and tricks forum as well.

Here is a link to the daddykatz site, the bike show is in March. Hopefully you have eveything you need by then, but if not....

http://daddykatz.com/events.html

Oh, there is also that Springfield car show and swap meet. I've found quite a bit of bike stuff there.


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 25, 2011)

pedal alley said:


> does it still have Firestone tires ?




Yes, it does still have Firestone tires. They are in decent shape....I mean they aren't new, but they have plenty of miles left on them.

Yes, I am chromeless on the rear fender. Ah, live and learn. Actually, I tried rubbing compound and .000 steel wool on the rear fender, but wasn't seeing anything which is why I tried the bath. What causes fenders to loose their chrome? exposure to sun....age? 

I am having fun with the project....we'll getting the old pedals off isn't too fun, but short of that it has been good fun and a great learning experience.

THanks for the link to DaddyKats. Funny, I was just down there yesterday!


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 25, 2011)

LOL....and it continues...the rear wheel is pretty much junk. There isn't much chrome left....so let's see....I need a headlight, a rear fender and a wheel. Actually I am hoping I can find a decent wheelset....oh well...the thrill of the hunt I suppose.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 25, 2011)

all you need now is a ladies bike for parts


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 25, 2011)

cyclebuster said:


> all you need now is a ladies bike for parts




Yeah, that's what I am planning. Too bad the headlight is different on the ladies bikes....Actually I may know where a 60s women's middleweight is sitting, so who knows....might be a late Christmas present.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 25, 2011)

Great start, it seems like you get it and this is a great bike to start with. And, 
you didn't have to invest all that much dough. Mostly, you have elbow grease 
and sweat equity! Cool bike, get 'r back on the road.


----------



## MR D (Dec 26, 2011)

It was mentioned to use a scrubby kitchen pad and water for rusty chrome. While I don't disagree fully, I have to mention that any introduction of water to metal may cause further rust. I would avoid this. If the rust is bad enough, I use lemon juice and 000-0000 steel wool to remove the most of it. I then wax the chrome to keep it from rusting much further. On lightly rusted fenders and all chrome parts I use the steel wool and light spray wax (right onto the pad)...kills two birds with one stone. Just wipe the residue away. I try to stay away from harsh chemical at all cost.


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just an update....the bike is about ready to go back together. I am still shopping for a few parts. I found a really nice women's bike for parts, but I can't pick it up till the weekend.

As a side note....I had a STUPID pedal get stuck on the right side crank, so the assembly would not come out. I cranked on it (yes, in the correct direction!), tapped it with a hammer, I soaked it for a day in rust penetrant and I even went as far to heat the darn thing up with a torch and it would not even begin to budge. I ended up cutting the pedal off and then drilled it out....even managed to save the threads!  And we do this for fun right? 

Anyway, hoping to have it back together this weekend. Already planning a custom Schwinn....green metalflake, springer front end....creme Fat Franks


----------

